

JOII: Simple object inheritance for JavaScript. - guidobouman
https://github.com/haroldiedema/joii

======
lucian1900
I don't think those are actually traits. They look more like mixins.

If they were traits, there wouldn't be any point to also having interfaces,
since traits are a strict superset of them.

~~~
haroldiedema
Built based on this: [http://php.net/trait](http://php.net/trait)

Depending on the language, I think they're pretty much the same thing;
implementation of (read: copy) functionality from a stateless object.

